# Highest Altitude for the Sunset Limited



## Steve Ober (Aug 27, 2017)

I want to go from Los Angeles to New Orleans but have a problem with altitude. What is the highest the Sunset Limited goes in its trip from L.A. the N.O.?


----------



## caravanman (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, it seems my original thoughts were wrong... it seemed very flat to me, but I bow to the more informed following posts!

Ed.


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 27, 2017)

My GPS track from several years ago on the SL shows Paisano Pass, TX (just west of Alpine) at a little over 5,000 feet.

https://tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/rkp02


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2017)

Go here and look at the elevations on the topo maps of the route.

Tucson, AZ is at about 2400 feet.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2017)

As was said Paisano pass outside Alpine is the highest but its,a gentle climb into the Davis Mountains in West Texas and from there it's a High Plateau to El Paso, then across the Desert to LA!

Shouldn't have a problem at all!


----------



## Steve Ober (Aug 28, 2017)

Not sure if my response got listed. Hope this will. Thanks for all your answers. I want to stay under 5280 and Paisano Pass at 5074 is great.

Now for my next question, although I think I already know the answer. How high does the CRESCENT go from New Orleans to New York? I believe it is well under 5280.

Again thanks for your last answers and any future responses.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 29, 2017)

Steve Ober said:


> Not sure if my response got listed. Hope this will. Thanks for all your answers. I want to stay under 5280 and Paisano Pass at 5074 is great.
> 
> Now for my next question, although I think I already know the answer. How high does the CRESCENT go from New Orleans to New York? I believe it is well under 5280.
> 
> Again thanks for your last answers and any future responses.


Atlanta at ~1000 feet may be as high as it goes or is near as high.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Aug 29, 2017)

I am just here curious as to what is so special about 5280' that the OP does not want to breach? For the rest of humanity who use the metric system, that is 1609 meters, so I don't see anything significant there too.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Aug 29, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> Atlanta at ~1000 feet may be as high as it goes or is near as high.


It may not go much high but the Crescent route between Atlanta and Birmingham *feels* very hilly, with the tracks taking dozens of curves and running alongside river valleys.

The SL on the other hand, I had no clue it climbs up to 5000' because it is so gentle and open lands make it feel less "hilly"


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 29, 2017)

Maybe the 5280' refers to 1 mile?


----------

